# Imperial Hotel



## Farang (Feb 14, 2009)

I will be travelling to Chang Mai for four days and will be staying at the Imperial Hotel. The agent that set me up said she always stays there and said it is quite nice. Value is great for a 4 star hotel, if any one has experience would appreciate.
Also, plan to take a day trip to Chang Rai, how long is the bus ride and recommendations on where to visit.
Thanks
Farang


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Farang said:


> I will be travelling to Chang Mai for four days and will be staying at the Imperial Hotel. The agent that set me up said she always stays there and said it is quite nice. Value is great for a 4 star hotel, if any one has experience would appreciate.
> Also, plan to take a day trip to Chang Rai, how long is the bus ride and recommendations on where to visit.
> Thanks
> Farang


Not a clue about 4 star hotels, I prefer to stay in Thailand when I travel! 

Chiang Rai is about a 3 hour car drive - never taken the bus there. There are some fun river trips (including a riverside elephant camp and hot springs) from Chiang Rai. Or you can visit various hill tribe villages in the vicinity. I took a local Thai guide for a couple of days last summer, speaks good English, I've got her phone number if you're interested ... based in Chiang Rai.

Not far up the road to Mae Sai on the Thai Burmese border... Tachilek is the Burmese town. Good market, hire a tuk tuk to see some temples, eat somewhere obscure, whatever pulls your chain... poverty is pretty striking though.

There are some organised trips from CM to the Golden Triangle too... again I don't like organised trips so I arranged my own transport. Worth a visit, the museum, boat trip across the Mekong to Lao, etc.

EDIT

Found that number, before I forget it is 0896318387... her name is Luk (pronounced Luck). Nice girl, really helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Farang (Feb 14, 2009)

*Saweeet!*

Great! Am looking forward to this trip, will be nice to get away from Phuket for a spell.
The trip to Laos sounds interesting, although my wife is real keen on going to Chang Rai.
Will let you know how it went, leaving March 16th and flying back to Phuket March 19th. Not too long of a trp but that's all the time I have, thanks.

Farang


----------



## Farang (Feb 14, 2009)

*One last thing.*

I forgot to ask you how to pack for the climate. I checked out the forecast but maybe you can advise on proper attire for the evening time, a sweater perhaps?

Farang


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

It has been pretty hot recently, but there are times when it is wise to take a sweater with you when you go out at night, just in case. Mostly unnecessary right now though. Unless you go climb Doi Inthanon or something (highest peak in Thailand, near Chiang Mai).


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

*Visiting Chiang Rai*



Farang said:


> I will be travelling to Chang Mai for four days and will be staying at the Imperial Hotel. The agent that set me up said she always stays there and said it is quite nice. Value is great for a 4 star hotel, if any one has experience would appreciate.
> Also, plan to take a day trip to Chang Rai, how long is the bus ride and recommendations on where to visit.
> Thanks
> Farang


Only one day for Chiang Rai? At least try and have 2, then you can enjoy the friendly night market. You can spend half a day at the most beautiful temple in the world - the White Temple - Wat Rong Khun. About 10 km south of Chiang Rai on the road to Chiang Mai.
Try Googling it - You will never regret time spent there. It is a work of art in progress. 
As for 4 star hotels - sorry I prefer to stay at back-packer guest houses. I always use the Lonely Planet guide books, and I travel in Thailand a lot with my Thai wife.
Have fun anyway.


----------



## Farang (Feb 14, 2009)

*Cool*

I got back three days ago and yes I saw the white temple and it was amazing, the art work inside really represents a modern Thailand. The artist has a fantastic story and it's incredible how he paid for the entire thing.
My accomodations were very comfortable, not much of a back packer as I'm not much of a tourist. I usually work anywhere I've ever travelled, this time around I just wanted to spoil my wife and me.
Thanks again mate...
Farang


----------

